

Show HN: made a game you can play safely at work - willvarfar
http://williame.github.com/ludum_dare_23_tiny_world/

======
bane
I'd also offer up schemaverse <https://schemaverse.com/>

~~~
Aralion
That could actually be used to improve your SQL knowledge!

------
jimmy2times
Of course, we Emacs users have always had that sort of thing. That's why Agile
folks at Lean startups tend to favor Vim these days. True story.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
When I first used Emacs, unsure what it was for, I spent all my time playing
games. Took me ages to realise it was a text editor.

~~~
masterzora
There's a text editor in there? I've always thought it was a great operating
system but it's annoying to fire up vim every time I need to throw together a
few lines of text.

------
pavel_lishin
Well, this part might certainly attract attention.

<http://i.imgur.com/l9KHT.jpg>

Partially, because I'm on a mac.

~~~
tommi
Does Windows Eclipse then show letters like that?

------
munchor
I really liked it. I understand the point is not to actually play this game at
work (what if you use a Linux distribution or Mac OS?), but to have some fun
playing it :)

------
petercooper
Just to add some background (I'm not the author!) this game was made for Ludum
Dare 23, an awesome 48 hour game development contest that takes place 3 times
a year. There were over 1000 entries this time :-) Learn more at
<http://ludumdare.com/> (I don't represent LD or anything but am just an avid
participant.)

~~~
willvarfar
Link to your entry?

~~~
petercooper
[http://www.ludumdare.com/compo/ludum-
dare-23/?action=rate...](http://www.ludumdare.com/compo/ludum-
dare-23/?action=rate&uid=7243)

I didn't come up with an idea till the last few hours, sadly, so it's super
simple and super rough :-) (And has music.. so not one for the workplace!)

------
welp
While I do enjoy the odd game from time to time, I do have a penchant for
using IRC at work. This game reminded me of an old irssi theme I used to use:
<http://irssi.org/themefiles/c0ders.png>

------
user24
... what do you mean I can't take the hedgehog?

------
jiggy2011
That music is super annoying and there's apparent way to turn it off (without
playing the SFW version)

~~~
willvarfar
Does the tracker not appear bottom right? Which browser and OS?

~~~
jiggy2011
It does, I just didn't see it since it's a similar colour to the background
and tucked away right in the corner.

------
orenmazor
most interactive fiction clients run in a terminal and already look like work,
no?

------
DrMcFacekick
This is really cool, thanks for sharing. I will have to try to get ye flask.

------
willvarfar
The illustrated version is much prettier - switch between them with ctrl-b

~~~
jaredsohn
Not only is it prettier, but it is also more functional, helping you navigate
the world.

I think this is the first time I've seen a text adventure illustrated like
this (although perhaps it is not the first), and to me it makes the game more
noteworthy than the 'boss mode' which I've seen many games have.

While it isn't a game, the boss mode reminded me of Facebook in a spreadsheet:
<http://hardlywork.in/>

~~~
willvarfar
Glad you liked it! Yes the spatial thing in the illustrated version is
deliberate. It is possibly unique - we certainly haven't seen it before; but
then, we haven't played text adventures since we had 286s.

(Never played Myst neither; didn't have CDROM drives either...)

------
wildmXranat
Neat! Had fun trying it out.

------
bashzor
Now if you could choose for a Windows 7 skin, or even multiple editors...

~~~
willvarfar
Fork it on github!

Also, fun to try and make it indent and look like code so it even better at
the bosses squint test..

Wanted to add a classic "boss" hotkey too - a dialog saying "compiling" pops
up and when dismissed its one of these new html5 code editors instead... but
ran out of time

~~~
toyg
I wonder how hard would it be to do it "the other way round", i.e. embed it
into eclipse...

